# TTOTM March



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well I'm posting this a little late since I've been super busy. Lets start the voting! 
1
Marius
225
2000
Denim Blue /Black Half Leather 
FK coilowers,Forge adjustable tie bars, LCR splitter,
Osir clear corners, QS rear valance and boot spoiler,
BBS RS style 18x8' wheels final offset et10 front, et5 rear etc...








2
Sebastian / TempesTT
2000
180 Quattro
Lake Silver Metallic / Grey
-FK Streetline Coilovers with Bilstein shocks
-2.5" Custom Catback Exhaust
-De badged / Black Rings








3
John
2002
225 Quattro
Deep Sea Blue ext. grey/black int.
H&R coil springs, Gruven Parts LCA's, ECS Stage 1 BBK, Hawk HPS pads, Projekt Zwo P2's (18x8), Dunlop Dirrezza Star Spec (235/40-18)
Reiger front lower lip, LED Parking light bulbs, smoked side markers w/LED bulbs, Votex side skirts, Reiger touring wing, LED tailight bulbs,
LED rear turn signal bulbs, Audi 3.2 Rear valance, APR cat-back exhaust, Nuespeed P-flow intake, Samco TIP, Forge Diverter valve, Race N75,
N249 delete, EGR system removal, custom oil catch can, SAI delete, N112 bypassed, NewSouth Perf. intake manifold gasket, all new silicone
vacuum hose, OEM Red coil packs from 2.0T FSI, NGK BKR 7E plugs, R8 oil cap, R8 coolant cap, ECS underdrive pulleys, Forge FMIC, 42DD engine
hardware kit, tinted windows, in-vent boost guage, leather e-brake handle, leather shift boot, OEM black center console, OEM black carpet pan,
Black carpet covered rear hatch floor, black suede covered rear side panels.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

That some nice entries guys :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A lot of views and only a few votes?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> A lot of views and only a few votes?


Dame i dont know which one to pick i like the last one but i wish he did
Something with the head lights:thumbup:


----------



## frostyflax17 (Feb 7, 2009)

sorry john, love your TT, but i have a soft spot for those bbs rs's... and a pretty picture. 


i wanna participate in this ttotm thing, it sounds "exclusive"


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You just need to enter then


----------



## frostyflax17 (Feb 7, 2009)

how is this done? pm someone, post in a thread, get a nomination?


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

01ttgt28 said:


> Dame i dont know which one to pick i like the last one but i wish he did
> Something with the head lights:thumbup:


headlight mods are coming soon...you wont be dissapointed 
and of course i have to give myself a vote...

wheels are def. a taste that is specific, i personally don't like "meshy/spokey" wheels... but its all good! I like that mine are almost impossible to get...unless you go out of the country.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

frostyflax17 said:


> how is this done? pm someone, post in a thread, get a nomination?


Look at my sig


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

deepblueT said:


> headlight mods are coming soon...you wont be dissapointed
> and of course i have to give myself a vote...
> 
> wheels are def. a taste that is specific, i personally don't like "meshy/spokey" wheels... but its all good! I like that mine are almost impossible to get...unless you go out of the country.


I voted for you because you got a pretty good build lot of work done but please do the headlights


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Up. Keep the votes coming!


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Voted.
Steve


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Once again, three completely different TTs!! All three get a :thumbup: from me!


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

keep it coming !

voted.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Let's try and have everyone who is active in the forum vote!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Really only 19 votes? Come on guys


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Can't vote on Tapatalk. Will vote when I get home.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

where's the second pic?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

What do you mean Ben?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

weird it wasnt showing before.... voted!


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

early AM bump!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaTT (Oct 19, 2011)

La Bump! 

"Nobody will ever deprive the American people of the right to vote except the American people themselves and the only way they could do this is by not voting."
Franklin D. Roosevelt


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

AlaskaTT said:


> La Bump!
> 
> "Nobody will ever deprive the American people of the right to vote except the American people themselves and the only way they could do this is by not voting."
> Franklin D. Roosevelt


Very well said! :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Very well put sir


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

bumo for votes!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

deepblueT said:


> bumo for votes!


:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry for slacking on the vote. I've been stupid busy. I promise to participate in the futureopcorn:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That's more like it!


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

bump...check out my new thread... pertaining to the comments about my headlights....


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Halfway through the month and only one entry. Come on peeps


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Getting my coilovers installed tommarow can wait :thumbup:
I will have some new pics for you played


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

01ttgt28 said:


> Getting my coilovers installed tommarow can wait :thumbup:
> I will have some new pics for you played


 :thumbup:


----------

